# A Bergamo si sta scegliendo chi vive e chi muore



## admin (9 Marzo 2020)

Intervista drammatica del medico Christian Salaroli dell’ospedale di Bergamo al
Corsera. Il medico ha confessato che si sta già scegliendo chi deve vivere e chi deve morire a causa del virus. 

“All’interno del Pronto soccorso è stato aperto uno stanzone con venti posti letto, che viene utilizzato solo per eventi di massa. Lo chiamiamo Pemaf, ovvero Piano di emergenza per il maxi-afflusso. È qui che viene fatto il triage, ovvero la scelta. Si decide per età, e per condizioni di salute. Come in tutte le situazioni di guerra. Non lo dico io, ma i manuali sui quali abbiamo studiato».

Allora è vero?
«Certo che lo è. In quei letti vengono ammessi solo donne e uomini con la polmonite da Covid-19, affetti da insufficienza respiratoria. Gli altri, a casa».

Poi cosa succede?
«Li mettiamo in ventilazione non invasiva, che si chiama Niv. Il primo passo è quello».
E gli altri passi?
«Vengo al più importante. Al mattino presto, con i curanti del Pronto soccorso, passa il rianimatore. Il suo parere è molto importante».
Perché conta così tanto?
«Oltre all’età e al quadro generale, il terzo elemento è la capacità del paziente di guarire da un intervento rianimatorio».

Di cosa stiamo parlando?
«Questa indotta dal Covid-19 è una polmonite interstiziale, una forma molto aggressiva che impatta tanto sull’ossigenazione del sangue. I pazienti più colpiti diventano ipossici, ovvero non hanno più quantità sufficienti di ossigeno nell’organismo».
Quando arriva il momento di scegliere?
«Subito dopo. Siamo obbligati a farlo. Nel giro di un paio di giorni, al massimo. La ventilazione non invasiva è solo una fase di passaggio. Siccome purtroppo c’è sproporzione tra le risorse ospedaliere, i posti letto in terapia intensiva, e gli ammalati critici, non tutti vengono intubati».
A quel punto cosa succede?
«Diventa necessario ventilarli meccanicamente. Quelli su cui si sceglie di proseguire vengono tutti intubati e pronati, ovvero messi a pancia in giù, perché questa manovra può favorire la ventilazione delle zone basse del polmone».
Esiste una regola scritta?
«Al momento, nonostante quel che leggo, no. Per consuetudine, anche se mi rendo conto che è una brutta parola, si valutano con molta attenzione i pazienti con gravi patologie cardiorespiratorie, e le persone con problemi gravi alle coronarie, perché tollerano male l’ipossia acuta e hanno poche probabilità di sopravvivere alla fase critica».
Nient’altro?
«Se una persona tra gli 80 e i 95 anni ha una grave insufficienza respiratoria, verosimilmente non procedi. Se ha una insufficienza multi organica di più di tre organi vitali, significa che ha un tasso di mortalità del cento per cento. Ormai è andato».
Lo lasciate andare?
«Anche questa è una frase terribile. Ma purtroppo è vera. Non siamo in condizione di tentare quelli che si chiamano miracoli. È la realtà».
Non è sempre così?
«No. Certo, anche in tempi normali si valuta caso per caso, nei reparti si cerca di capire se il paziente può recuperare da qualunque intervento. Adesso questa discrezionalità la stiamo applicando su larga scala».
Chi viene lasciato andare muore di Covid-19 o di patologie pregresse?
«Questa che non muoiono di coronavirus è una bugia che mi amareggia. Non è neppure rispettosa nei confronti di chi ci lascia. Muoiono di Covid-19, perché nella sua forma critica la polmonite interstiziale incide su problemi respiratori pregressi, e il malato non riesce più a sopportare questa situazione. Il decesso è causato dal virus, non da altro».
E voi medici, riuscite a sopportare questa situazione?
«Alcuni ne escono stritolati. Capita al primario, e al ragazzino appena arrivato che si trova di prima mattina a dover decidere della sorte di un essere umano. Su larga scala, lo ripeto».
A lei non pesa essere arbitro della vita e della morte di un essere umano?
«Io per ora dormo la notte. Perché so che la scelta è basata sul presupposto che qualcuno, quasi sempre più giovane, ha più probabilità di sopravvivere dell’altro. Almeno, è una consolazione».
Cosa ne pensa degli ultimi provvedimenti del governo?
«Forse sono un po’ generici. Il concetto di chiudere il virus in certe zone è giusto, ma arriva con almeno una settimana di ritardo. Quello che conta davvero è un’altra cosa».
Quale?
«State a casa. State a casa. Non mi stanco di ripeterlo. Vedo troppa gente per strada. La miglior risposta a questo virus è non andare in giro. Voi non immaginate cosa succede qui dentro. State a casa».
C’è carenza di personale?
«Tutti stiamo facendo tutto. Noi anestesisti facciamo turni di supporto nella nostra sala operativa, che gestisce Bergamo, Brescia e Sondrio. Altri medici di ambulanza finiscono in corsia, oggi toccherà a me».
Nello stanzone?
«Esatto. Tanti miei colleghi stanno accusando questa situazione. Non è solo il carico di lavoro, ma quello emotivo, che è devastante. Ho visto piangere infermieri con trent’anni di esperienza alle spalle, Gente che ha crisi di nervi e all’improvviso trema. Voi non sapete cosa sta succedendo negli ospedali, per questo ho deciso di parlare con lei».
Esiste ancora il diritto alla cura?
«In questo momento è minacciato dal fatto che il sistema non è in grado di farsi carico dell’ordinario e dello straordinario al tempo stesso. Così le cure standard possono avere ritardi anche gravi».
Mi fa un esempio?
«Normalmente la chiamata per un infarto viene processata in pochi minuti. Ora può capitare che si aspetti anche per un’ora o più».
Trova una spiegazione a tutto questo?
«Non la cerco. Mi dico che è come per la chirurgia di guerra. Si cerca di salvare la pelle solo a chi ce la può fare. È quel che sta succedendo».


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista drammatica del medico Christian Salaroli dell’ospedale di Bergamo al
> Corsera. Il medico ha confessato che si sta già scegliendo chi deve vivere e chi deve morire a causa del virus.
> 
> “All’interno del Pronto soccorso è stato aperto uno stanzone con venti posti letto, che viene utilizzato solo per eventi di massa. Lo chiamiamo Pemaf, ovvero Piano di emergenza per il maxi-afflusso. È qui che viene fatto il triage, ovvero la scelta. Si decide per età, e per condizioni di salute. Come in tutte le situazioni di guerra. Non lo dico io, ma i manuali sui quali abbiamo studiato».
> ...



Ecco perchè la mortalità è altissima. E purtroppo continuerà a salire.

Maledetti musi gialli.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista drammatica del medico Christian Salaroli dell’ospedale di Bergamo al
> Corsera. Il medico ha confessato che si sta già scegliendo chi deve vivere e chi deve morire a causa del virus.
> 
> “All’interno del Pronto soccorso è stato aperto uno stanzone con venti posti letto, che viene utilizzato solo per eventi di massa. Lo chiamiamo Pemaf, ovvero Piano di emergenza per il maxi-afflusso. È qui che viene fatto il triage, ovvero la scelta. Si decide per età, e per condizioni di salute. Come in tutte le situazioni di guerra. Non lo dico io, ma i manuali sui quali abbiamo studiato».
> ...



.


----------



## RickyB83 (9 Marzo 2020)

Come dicevo io ieri.. Purtroppo non solo a Bergamo ma anche a Milano e in futuro nel resto d Italia probabilmente.. Che situazione..


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2020)

La vera domanda è una sola, se molti anziani sono lasciati al loro destino, vuol dire che chi viene scelto per la terapia intensiva è un giovane?


----------



## varvez (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco perchè la mortalità è altissima. E purtroppo continuerà a salire.
> 
> Maledetti musi gialli.



Maledetto ordoliberismo direi


----------



## Mika (9 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La vera domanda è una sola, se molti anziani sono lasciati al loro destino, vuol dire che chi viene scelto per la terapia intensiva è un giovane?



No viene scelto chi può salvarsi ai danni di chi per altre patologie è certo che non si salverà. Esempio se in terapia intensiva c'è un paziente anziano con gravi patologie che praticamente non ha speranze di sopravvivere e arriva un anziano che è sano o ha patologie minori e quindi ha una alta % di salvezza tramite la terapia intensiva, si sacrifica il primo per cercare di salvare il secondo. Dovrebbe essere così. Non è per forza un giovane. Ovviamente se arriva un terzo caso e si ha un posto solo e il terzo è giovane si da priorità al giovane. Così ho letto in giro.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La vera domanda è una sola, se molti anziani sono lasciati al loro destino, vuol dire che chi viene scelto per la terapia intensiva è un giovane?



Bisognerebbe anche capire cosa s’intende per “giovane”: dal mio punto di vista, anche un uomo/donna di 60-65 anni è giovane. Che qui s’intenda persone al di sotto degli 80 anni ancora in salute? Non saprei proprio. L’unica cosa certa, almeno per me, è che si tratta di una notizia inquietante: spero che la testimonianza di medici che ogni giorno combattono il virus in prima linea aiuti le persone a capire che è meglio stare a casa, rinunciare anche per un mese alla vita di tutti i giorni per poi “rifarsi” nei mesi estivi.
Ti porto una mia piccola testimonianza: nel mio paese, che conta 10.000 abitanti, ieri hanno ricoverato in terapia intensiva un uomo di 92 anni affetto da polmonite. Nonostante le continue richieste dei medici di stare a casa, ogni mattina se ne usciva liberamente per circolare in centro, e la cosa peggiore è che a inizio anno era stato ricoverato sempre per polmonite! Oltre al virus, mi spaventa l’irresponsabilità di certe persone.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe anche capire cosa s’intende per “giovane”: dal mio punto di vista, anche un uomo/donna di 60-65 anni è giovane. Che qui s’intenda persone al di sotto degli 80 anni ancora in salute? Non saprei proprio. L’unica cosa certa, almeno per me, è che si tratta di una notizia inquietante: spero che la testimonianza di medici che ogni giorno combattono il virus in prima linea aiuti le persone a capire che è meglio stare a casa, rinunciare anche per un mese alla vita di tutti i giorni per poi “rifarsi” nei mesi estivi.
> Ti porto una mia piccola testimonianza: nel mio paese, che conta 10.000 abitanti, ieri hanno ricoverato in terapia intensiva un uomo di 92 anni affetto da polmonite. Nonostante le continue richieste dei medici di stare a casa, ogni mattina se ne usciva liberamente per circolare in centro, e la cosa peggiore è che a inizio anno era stato ricoverato sempre per polmonite! Oltre al virus, mi spaventa l’irresponsabilità di certe persone.



Per me fino ai 70 anni una persona non è definibile anziana, mi fa ridere quando sento dire "eh ma aveva 68 anni" cioè se a quell'età si è vecchi stiamo freschi dai.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La vera domanda è una sola, se molti anziani sono lasciati al loro destino, vuol dire che chi viene scelto per la terapia intensiva è un giovane?



E L'altra vera domanda che si lascia sfuggire questo dottore è la seguente: ma quindi in condizioni NORMALI il nostro sistema sanitario (che grava sulle tasche di tutti lo ricordo) utilizza le risorse che ha per le terapie intensive per curare persone incurabili?
Quindi la gente magari poi mancano le risorse per certe terapie ma laddové si può si utilizzano cure costosissime per malati che sai già essere incurabili, tentando il miracolo?

Sono molto perplesso...tutti hanno diritto alle migliori cure eh..ma appunto, tutti..non che curare casi limite poi porta a non avere soldi per curare altre patologie o che ciò crea scarse risorse magari in reparti dove la velocità di una diagnosi può salvare la vita..e invece uno deve aspettare 4 mesi un controllo..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Bisognerebbe anche capire cosa s’intende per “giovane”: dal mio punto di vista, anche un uomo/donna di 60-65 anni è giovane. Che qui s’intenda persone al di sotto degli 80 anni ancora in salute? Non saprei proprio. L’unica cosa certa, almeno per me, è che si tratta di una notizia inquietante: spero che la testimonianza di medici che ogni giorno combattono il virus in prima linea aiuti le persone a capire che è meglio stare a casa, rinunciare anche per un mese alla vita di tutti i giorni per poi “rifarsi” nei mesi estivi.
> Ti porto una mia piccola testimonianza: nel mio paese, che conta 10.000 abitanti, ieri hanno ricoverato in terapia intensiva un uomo di 92 anni affetto da polmonite. Nonostante le continue richieste dei medici di stare a casa, ogni mattina se ne usciva liberamente per circolare in centro, e la cosa peggiore è che a inizio anno era stato ricoverato sempre per polmonite! Oltre al virus, mi spaventa l’irresponsabilità di certe persone.





Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per me fino ai 70 anni una persona non è definibile anziana, mi fa ridere quando sento dire "eh ma aveva 68 anni" cioè se a quell'età si è vecchi stiamo freschi dai.



Fatemi capire, con tutto il rispetto per ogni persona, ma se l'aspettativa di vita media è 80 anni, a 65 anni (quindi all'81% della propria esistenza) uno non sarebbe anziano? Diventa anziano solo sul letto di morte?

A 65 anni provate a fare una scopata di mezz'ora, o vedete quanti non campano grazie almeno ad un farmaco e poi mi dite..

Badiamo bene che anziano non è mica un insulto...ormai siamo all'idea che se dico a uno basso che è basso lo sto insultando cavolo..


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Per me fino ai 70 anni una persona non è definibile anziana, mi fa ridere quando sento dire "eh ma aveva 68 anni" cioè se a quell'età si è vecchi stiamo freschi dai.



Assolutamente d’accordo. Fra l’altro, più passa il tempo e più questa soglia di anzianità sembra alzarsi: quando mio nonno morì, a 67 anni nel 2001, la mia percezione su di lui era diversa da quella che ho in questo momento su un uomo della stessa età. Come dici tu, non definirei “vecchio” un 68enne.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Fatemi capire, con tutto il rispetto per ogni persona, ma se l'aspettativa di vita media è 80 anni, a 65 anni (quindi all'81% della propria esistenza) uno non sarebbe anziano? Diventa anziano solo sul letto di morte?
> 
> A 65 anni provate a fare una scopata di mezz'ora, o vedete quanti non campano grazie almeno ad un farmaco e poi mi dite..
> 
> Badiamo bene che anziano non è mica un insulto...ormai siamo all'idea che se dico a uno basso che è basso lo sto insultando cavolo..



Certo, sono d’accordo sul fatto che a 65 anni un uomo non sia più nel fiore dell’età ma con le condizioni di vita e con la medicina del mondo attuale il loro stato di salute è di certo migliore di un pari età del secolo scorso.


----------



## bmb (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco perchè la mortalità è altissima. E purtroppo continuerà a salire.
> 
> Maledetti musi gialli.



I musi gialli non avrebbero mai permesso una situazione come quella che si è verificata sabato notte alla stazione centrale di Milano. Li avrebbero uccisi lì. Purtroppo il popolo va ammaestrato.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (9 Marzo 2020)

si ok, ma se penso che i miei genitori hanno quasi 80 anni. Mio padre ha diverse patologie e vive in zona rossa, se si becca sta roba quindi, dopo una vita a pagare tasse su tasse (ancora oggi), verrebbe messo li in disparte? No ma rendiamoci conto, ieri ho scritto questa cosa, su chi esaltava l'Italia e il SSN, mi viene da vomitare a vedere la fila di politici in tv a febbraio a dire "è tutttaaapppoossstoooo, siamo i migliori".


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> Assolutamente d’accordo. Fra l’altro, più passa il tempo e più questa soglia di anzianità sembra alzarsi: quando mio nonno morì, a 67 anni nel 2001, la mia percezione su di lui era diversa da quella che ho in questo momento su un uomo della stessa età. Come dici tu, non definirei “vecchio” un 68enne.



la tua percezione è cambiata perché anche tu sei 20 anni più vecchio!

Pure io quando ero al liceo la gente di 30 anni mi pareva "adulta"..adesso ne ho 36 e quelli di 45 mi paiono coetanei quasi...per non parlare dei 20 enni che mi paiono segai0li rimbambiti..e i 65enni mi sembrano solo adulti un po' più vecchi...

Ma il fatto che la nostra percezione cambi vuol dire poco..certo che la qualità della vita è migliorata, mio nonno a 65 anni era una persona con una vita di fatica alle spalle, senza i denti e con un accenno di gobba..mio papà alla stessa età è molto più giovanile, guida la macchina e va in vacanza e fisicamente sta meglio..

Oggi uno spera di campare almeno 90 anni..una volta si sognavano gli 80..

Pero per me uno sopra i 60 è anziano


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ok, ma se penso che i miei genitori hanno quasi 80 anni. Mio padre ha diverse patologie e vive in zona rossa, se si becca sta roba quindi, dopo una vita a pagare tasse su tasse (ancora oggi), verrebbe messo li in disparte? No ma rendiamoci conto, ieri ho scritto questa cosa, su chi esaltava l'Italia e il SSN, mi viene da vomitare a vedere la fila di politici in tv a febbraio a dire "è tutttaaapppoossstoooo, siamo i migliori".



Ti capisco ma ti invito anche ad una riflessione..se ci fosse un posto letto e avessi da scegliere tra tuo padre in quelle condizioni e tuo fratello o tua moglie, casa faresti?


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista drammatica del medico Christian Salaroli dell’ospedale di Bergamo al
> Corsera. Il medico ha confessato che si sta già scegliendo chi deve vivere e chi deve morire a causa del virus.
> 
> “All’interno del Pronto soccorso è stato aperto uno stanzone con venti posti letto, che viene utilizzato solo per eventi di massa. Lo chiamiamo Pemaf, ovvero Piano di emergenza per il maxi-afflusso. È qui che viene fatto il triage, ovvero la scelta. Si decide per età, e per condizioni di salute. Come in tutte le situazioni di guerra. Non lo dico io, ma i manuali sui quali abbiamo studiato».
> ...



Era la domanda che ho posto ieri perchè avevo avuto la rivelazione da parte di alcuni miei colleghi.
Mi rifiutavo però di crederci e prima di creare panico ti avevo chiesto per capire se ne avevi sentito parlare.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> La vera domanda è una sola, se molti anziani sono lasciati al loro destino, vuol dire che chi viene scelto per la terapia intensiva è un giovane?



No viene scelto chi nel quadro complessivo ha più possibilità di salvarsi. 

Son 3 settimane che lo diciamo qui e io continuo a dirlo a tutti i vecchi capoccioni. Ma se ne sbattono.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> la tua percezione è cambiata perché anche tu sei 20 anni più vecchio!
> 
> Pure io quando ero al liceo la gente di 30 anni mi pareva "adulta"..adesso ne ho 36 e quelli di 45 mi paiono coetanei quasi...per non parlare dei 20 enni che mi paiono segai0li rimbambiti..e i 65enni mi sembrano solo adulti un po' più vecchi...
> 
> ...



Il discorso è sicuramente condivisibile, e non sto dicendo che sia sbagliato. Tenderei però a non confondere l’aspettativa di vita con il concetto di anzianità: per intenderci, nell’antica Roma la “senectus” partiva dai 60 anni e l’aspettativa di vita - al netto dell’alta mortalità infantile - era di circa 65 anni. Ripeto: non ho assolutamente la presunzione di aver ragione, è solo un mio parere e in quanto tale passibile di critica.

P.S.: grazie per come vedi i ventenni


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ok, ma se penso che i miei genitori hanno quasi 80 anni. Mio padre ha diverse patologie e vive in zona rossa, se si becca sta roba quindi, dopo una vita a pagare tasse su tasse (ancora oggi), verrebbe messo li in disparte? No ma rendiamoci conto, ieri ho scritto questa cosa, su chi esaltava l'Italia e il SSN, mi viene da vomitare a vedere la fila di politici in tv a febbraio a dire "è tutttaaapppoossstoooo, siamo i migliori".



Si ma la colpa di chi è ? inutile piangere adesso. Ora BISGNA RIMANERE IN CASA E NON ANDARE NEI CENTRI AFFOLLATI. Non è difficile .


----------



## el_gaucho (9 Marzo 2020)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> si ok, ma se penso che i miei genitori hanno quasi 80 anni. Mio padre ha diverse patologie e vive in zona rossa, se si becca sta roba quindi, dopo una vita a pagare tasse su tasse (ancora oggi), verrebbe messo li in disparte? No ma rendiamoci conto, ieri ho scritto questa cosa, su chi esaltava l'Italia e il SSN, mi viene da vomitare a vedere la fila di politici in tv a febbraio a dire "è tutttaaapppoossstoooo, siamo i migliori".



Ti capisco benissimo. Considerazioni giustissime che fanno rabbrividire


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> la tua percezione è cambiata perché anche tu sei 20 anni più vecchio!
> 
> Pure io quando ero al liceo la gente di 30 anni mi pareva "adulta"..adesso ne ho 36 e quelli di 45 mi paiono coetanei quasi...per non parlare dei 20 enni che mi paiono segai0li rimbambiti..e i 65enni mi sembrano solo adulti un po' più vecchi...
> 
> ...



In medicina è una condizione non inconsueta quando un paziente ha trovato un equilibrio precario di salute ma che non ne garantisce comunque una vita lunga.
A volte arrivano perfino a rinfacciare il sangue che viene usato per le trasfusioni se questo non serve ad uscire dalla fase acuta il paziente o si rinfaccia il posto letto tenuto per tempi troppo lunghi ma qua il dramma è che la scelta è quotidiana , sistematica e non riguarda una persona ma decine e centinaia.
E' disumano tutto ciò.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma la colpa di chi è ? inutile piangere adesso. Ora BISGNA RIMANERE IN CASA E NON ANDARE NEI CENTRI AFFOLLATI. Non è difficile .



La colpa è di tutte le zucche vuote che hanno sempre minimizzato e lasciato passare messaggi e teorie da fucilazione, alla luce di ciò che sta accadendo.


----------



## Marilson (9 Marzo 2020)

non solo Bergamo, ho saputo di altri ospedali del nord dove gia' stanno facendo cosi.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

ThaiBoxer93 ha scritto:


> P.S.: grazie per come vedi i ventenni



Non voglio certo offendere nessuno ma anche in questi giorni sto vedendo degli atteggiamenti davvero ridicoli..un totale distacco dal mondo reale..ormai pare che viviate dentro i vostri smartphone e i vostri "eventi social"..mah..

Probabilmente sono solo che sono ormai "vecchio"


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Ecco perchè la mortalità è altissima. E purtroppo continuerà a salire.
> 
> Maledetti musi gialli.



Ieri, 
diretta sky, primario ospedale San Raffaele di Milano, 
ha detto esattamente l'opposto...

si curano tutti senza distinzione e se i posti non bastano, 
si mandano alle regioni limitrofe..

questa intervista del medico di Bergamo, 
è "strana"... voglio dire, ci sono ospedali ovunque, brescia è raggiungibile in 30 minuti, 
perché non vengono trasferiti ?


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Ieri,
> diretta sky, primario ospedale San Raffaele di Milano,
> ha detto esattamente l'opposto...
> 
> ...



Hai capito ora perchè ieri ho posto quella domanda scomoda??
Mi era arrivata la terribile notizia.


----------



## ThaiBoxer93 (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Non voglio certo offendere nessuno ma anche in questi giorni sto vedendo degli atteggiamenti davvero ridicoli..un totale distacco dal mondo reale..ormai pare che viviate dentro i vostri smartphone e i vostri "eventi social"..mah..
> 
> Probabilmente sono solo che sono ormai "vecchio"



Tranquillo, non mi offendo: era solo una battuta la mia. Chiudo l’OT dicendo che il discorso, per quanto attuale, mi riguarda fino a un certo punto: preferisco stare a casa a leggermi l’Odissea in greco che andare in discoteca, che ho sempre odiato.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

il problema al momento è solo in lombardia.
stamattina ho sentito il governatore veneto a radio 1 ed i numeri sono contenuti: appena 51 persone in rianimazione.
la gran parte dei contagiati o sono asintomatici o possono essere curati anche a casa
secondo lui dipende dall'alto numero di tamponi fatti.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> La colpa è di tutte le zucche vuote che hanno sempre minimizzato e lasciato passare messaggi e teorie da fucilazione, alla luce di ciò che sta accadendo.



Dai su, nessuno di noi è medico. 
Mi ******* di più con un mio collaboratore che è andato a Napoli con il treno l altra notte scappando come un ladro.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Si ma la colpa di chi è ? inutile piangere adesso. Ora BISGNA RIMANERE IN CASA E NON ANDARE NEI CENTRI AFFOLLATI. Non è difficile .



Sono passato in azienda per fare una riunione col personale, vicino ci sono 2bar, ovviamente cinesi, strapieni di anziani che giocano a carte e se la godono. E ristoranti e pub italiani chiusi. Ora mi domando se é giusto che io debba proteggere ste persone che x prime a fregarsene mentre io devo tener chiuso.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai su, nessuno di noi è medico.
> Mi ******* di più con un mio collaboratore che è andato a Napoli con il treno l altra notte scappando come un ladro.



Che c'entra che nessuno di noi è medico? La situazione è ormai sotto gli occhi di tutti, se in un giorno muoiono 133 persone vuol dire che la situazione è già oltre l'emergenza.


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Hai capito ora perchè ieri ho posto quella domanda scomoda??
> Mi era arrivata la terribile notizia.



E già...
io spero che la gente capisca che bisogna stare in casa il più possibile...

ieri ho visto un servizio di gente sulle spiagge ligure, a prendere il sole!


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> E già...
> io spero che la gente capisca che bisogna stare in casa il più possibile...
> 
> ieri ho visto un servizio di gente sulle spiagge ligure, a prendere il sole!



Non tutti siamo entrati nell'ottica della 'guerra'.
Ci sono troppi faciloni in giro che sono potenzialmente pericolosi alla loro persona ma anche a quella di un paese intero e di un sistema sanitario.
Purtroppo all'italiano non puoi dare libero arbitrio perchè spesso non ci arriva.
Ieri al tg ho visto il video di quelle persone che nella notte scappavano da milano e hanno pure rilasciato interviste e ho provato una rabbia che non puoi immaginare.
Mi auguro al loro ritorno a 'casa' siano discriminati, se lo meritano.
Stiamo affrontando un nemico subdolo e dovremmo fare gioco di squadra ma questi idioti ci giocano contro.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema al momento è solo in lombardia.
> stamattina ho sentito il governatore veneto a radio 1 ed i numeri sono contenuti: appena 51 persone in rianimazione.
> la gran parte dei contagiati o sono asintomatici o possono essere curati anche a casa
> secondo lui dipende dall'alto numero di tamponi fatti.



Sicuramente Lombardia ed Emilia stanno peggio ma pure qui Padova e Treviso hanno parecchi contagi..


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Dai su, nessuno di noi è medico.
> Mi ******* di più con un mio collaboratore che è andato a Napoli con il treno l altra notte scappando come un ladro.



A maggior ragione lollo, a maggior ragione : chi non è medico neo giorni scorsi avrebbe dovuto solo avere il buon senso di stare zitto e non sminuire il problema.
Sta tranquillo che gli stessi che sono scappati da milano nella notte come ladri sono gli stessi che fino a quel pomeriggio hanno modificato di una virgola il loro stile di vita.
Non è facendo finta che il problema non esiste che ne usciamo.


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2020)

Intanto in Cina i morti in una giornata sono scesi a 22...

bah


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Lombardia ed Emilia stanno peggio ma pure qui Padova e Treviso hanno parecchi contagi..



il problema non è il contagio di per sè,ma come reagisce il tuo organismo.
se non hai problemi respiratori poi ti passa in un paio di settimane massimo senza andare in terapia.
guarda zingaretti positivo da tre giorni che fa continui collegamenti ridendo in tv.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Sono passato in azienda per fare una riunione col personale, vicino ci sono 2bar, ovviamente cinesi, strapieni di anziani che giocano a carte e se la godono. E ristoranti e pub italiani chiusi. Ora mi domando se é giusto che io debba proteggere ste persone che x prime a fregarsene mentre io devo tener chiuso.



E che devi fare? Da imprenditore ti abbraccio e ti mando tutto il sostegno possibile. Teniamo tutti duro e aspettiamo che passi la mareggiata. 

Non c'è latra soluzione, ieri ho visto gente al bar far l'aperitivo ( vecchi ) pure al bancone sprezzanti del pericolo e anzi facendolo apposta per voler dimostrare che a loro non frega un ca..o.


----------



## diavoloINme (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Sicuramente Lombardia ed Emilia stanno peggio ma pure qui Padova e Treviso hanno parecchi contagi..



Tante cose non ce le hanno ancore dette ma è abbastanza ovvio ad esempio che vi è una correlazione tra la polmonite virale causata da questo maledetto virus e la condizione dell'apparato respiratorio.
Non è difficile intuire che un fumatore o chi vive in città con una grande cappa di smog sulla testa rischia più di chi vive in zone più ossigenate o non fuma.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Che c'entra che nessuno di noi è medico? La situazione è ormai sotto gli occhi di tutti, se in un giorno muoiono 133 persone vuol dire che la situazione è già oltre l'emergenza.



No si parlava di cose successe tempo fa non adesso. Ora concordo con te.


----------



## admin (9 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> E già...
> io spero che la gente capisca che bisogna stare in casa il più possibile...
> 
> ieri ho visto un servizio di gente sulle spiagge ligure, a prendere il sole!



Andrebbero rintracciati tutti e, in caso di emergenza, esclusi dalle cure in terapia intensiva.

La selezione dovrebbe essere fatta in questo modo.


----------



## Andris (9 Marzo 2020)

diavoloINme ha scritto:


> Tante cose non ce le hanno ancore dette ma è abbastanza ovvio ad esempio che vi è una correlazione tra la polmonite virale causata da questo maledetto virus e la condizione dell'apparato respiratorio.
> Non è difficile intuire che un fumatore o chi vive in città con una grande cappa di smog sulla testa rischia più di chi vive in zone più ossigenate o non fuma.



il fatto della diffusione massima in pianura padana,una delle aree più inquinate in Europa,fa venire il dubbio ma per ora nessuno ha confermato questa tesi che gira da febbraio già.


----------



## Super_Lollo (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andrebbero rintracciati tutti e, in caso di emergenza, esclusi dalle cure in terapia intensiva.
> 
> La selezione dovrebbe essere fatta in questo modo.



Sai che ieri ho letto una cosa che ha fatto il governo Cinese ( dove evidentemente non esiste il problema della privacy ) , ha fatto esattamente quello che stai dicendo. 

Praticamente ha fatto una schedatura globale delle persone che non hai rispettato le regole e le ha "retrocesse" al momento della cura.


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2020)

Analizzando i numeri, che è l'unica certezza che abbiamo, 
i dati sono questi: 

49937 tamponi, 7375 casi positivi totali, quindi 14% 

7375 casi totali cosi divisi:
- 650 terapia intensiva, 8,81% dei positivi. 1,30% sui tamponi totali
- 2180 domicilio, 29,55% dei positivi. 4,36% sui tamponi totali
- 366 decessi, 4.96% dei positivi. 0,73% sui tamponi totali
- 622 guarigioni, 8,43% dei positivi. 1,24% sui tamponi totali 

Secondo me i numeri dei positivi e molto più ampio, 
ma di molto. 
Gente che rimane a casa pensando di avere una influenza normale, chi l'ha già fatta e chi la prenderà, 
ovviamente tutti questi numeri sono destinati ad aumentare, 
la fine si avrà solo se noi facciamo il nostro, ossia, stiamo a casa il più possibile per almeno 1 mese.


----------



## Toby rosso nero (9 Marzo 2020)

Stamattina due giovani tra i 35 e i 40 ricoverati. Uno in terapia intensiva. E un'infermiera.
Sale operatorie riempite di malati. Sospese tutte le operazioni.
Forse tamponi a tutti, pazienti e parenti, quindi probabile anche a me.


----------



## Black (9 Marzo 2020)

eh ma è solo una normale influenza.... cit


che poi si parla di 70enni come se fossero vecchi decrepiti. Vorrei vedere se capita una situazione del genere a chi ha (come me) genitori sopra i 70


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2020)

Black ha scritto:


> eh ma è solo una normale influenza.... cit
> 
> 
> che poi si parla di 70enni come se fossero vecchi decrepiti. Vorrei vedere se capita una situazione del genere a chi ha (come me) genitori sopra i 70



Si come se fosse normale vedere morire dei 70enni.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> E che devi fare? Da imprenditore ti abbraccio e ti mando tutto il sostegno possibile. Teniamo tutti duro e aspettiamo che passi la mareggiata.
> 
> Non c'è latra soluzione, ieri ho visto gente al bar far l'aperitivo ( vecchi ) pure al bancone sprezzanti del pericolo e anzi facendolo apposta per voler dimostrare che a loro non frega un ca..o.



Triste verità, i primi a fregarsene sono proprio loro


----------



## Black (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andrebbero rintracciati tutti e, in caso di emergenza, esclusi dalle cure in terapia intensiva.
> 
> La selezione dovrebbe essere fatta in questo modo.



concordo. stavo pensando la stessa cosa proprio ieri



Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> Sai che ieri ho letto una cosa che ha fatto il governo Cinese ( dove evidentemente non esiste il problema della privacy ) , ha fatto esattamente quello che stai dicendo.
> 
> Praticamente ha fatto una schedatura globale delle persone che non hai rispettato le regole e le ha "retrocesse" al momento della cura.



ecco... la Cina ha fatto così. da noi è impossibile, primo perchè non siamo una dittatura, secondo perchè stiamo dimostrando che siamo un popolo di m...a. Ognuno pensa alla propria vita e basta, non si vuole rinunciare a niente, neanche all'aperitivo


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

Andris ha scritto:


> il problema non è il contagio di per sè,ma come reagisce il tuo organismo.
> se non hai problemi respiratori poi ti passa in un paio di settimane massimo senza andare in terapia.
> guarda zingaretti positivo da tre giorni che fa continui collegamenti ridendo in tv.



Vabbé ma non credo che in Veneto siamo più resistenti che in lombardia o emilia..per altro qua ci sono molti anziani


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Intervista drammatica del medico Christian Salaroli dell’ospedale di Bergamo al
> Corsera. Il medico ha confessato che si sta già scegliendo chi deve vivere e chi deve morire a causa del virus.
> 
> “All’interno del Pronto soccorso è stato aperto uno stanzone con venti posti letto, che viene utilizzato solo per eventi di massa. Lo chiamiamo Pemaf, ovvero Piano di emergenza per il maxi-afflusso. È qui che viene fatto il triage, ovvero la scelta. Si decide per età, e per condizioni di salute. Come in tutte le situazioni di guerra. Non lo dico io, ma i manuali sui quali abbiamo studiato».
> ...



L'unica vera cosa di cui tenere conto è che laddove uno è anziano e con tutta probabilità ha pagato tasse per una vita allo stato, egli viene scartato per uno più giovane, che magari ha solo usufruito.

Gran bella forma di giustizia. Complimenti.


----------



## el_gaucho (9 Marzo 2020)

Admin ha scritto:


> Andrebbero rintracciati tutti e, in caso di emergenza, esclusi dalle cure in terapia intensiva.
> 
> La selezione dovrebbe essere fatta in questo modo.



.


----------



## mabadi (9 Marzo 2020)

Ma ci vuole tanto a fare come i cinesi.
Abbiamo aziende con i controc..... che possono tirare su 10 ospedali il 20 giorni -non si fa solo per burocratici -pagamenti e gare- e noi facciamo morire le persone.
Abbiamo capacità produttive e ci comportiamo come una Nazione da serie C.

Abbiamo ospedali ed immobile della P.A. dismessi o mai attivati.
Io non capisco e mi innervosisco........ incapaci.


----------



## folletto (9 Marzo 2020)

Super_Lollo ha scritto:


> No viene scelto chi nel quadro complessivo ha più possibilità di salvarsi.
> 
> Son 3 settimane che lo diciamo qui e io continuo a dirlo a tutti i vecchi capoccioni. Ma se ne sbattono.



Esattamente. Purtroppo anche facendo sforzi enormi (non solo economici) non ci saranno mai abbastanza posti letto attrezzati per far fronte alle gravi complicanze respiratorie e purtroppo con la complicanza peggiore (polmonite interstiziale bilaterale) l'unica via di uscita è la ventilazione invasiva. Mettiamoci anche che anche i medici non sono abbastanza e, come gli altri, si ammalano. Quindi è IMPOSSIBILE intubare tutti coloro che ne avrebbero bisogno e, ahimè, bisogna fare delle scelte.
L'unico modo per limitare i danni è mettere in quarantena praticamente tutta l'Italia eccetto medici, infermieri, forze dell'ordine etc come hanno fatto in Cina (strade deserte, posti di blocco e quant'altro).
Io non credevo che la situazione avrebbe raggiunto tali livelli di gravità, mi sbagliavo.


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma ci vuole tanto a fare come i cinesi.
> Abbiamo aziende con i controc..... che possono tirare su 10 ospedali il 20 giorni -non si fa solo per burocratici -pagamenti e gare- e noi facciamo morire le persone.
> Abbiamo capacità produttive e ci comportiamo come una Nazione da serie C.
> 
> ...



mancano i macchinari, 
il problema serio è quello.. i posti puoi anche trovarli, hotel, ecc ecc

ma mancano i macchinari


----------



## mabadi (9 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> mancano i macchinari,
> il problema serio è quello.. i posti puoi anche trovarli, hotel, ecc ecc
> 
> ma mancano i macchinari



Ma anche quelli se aspetti che ti arrivino dalla Cina sei morto.
Li fai fare alle aziende italiane con ciclo continuo h 24.
Guarda anche 10 vuol dire 10 vite salvate.
Richiamate i cassa integrati ed anche i pensionati con specifica professionalità -se serve- e non ci sono sul mercato giovani.


----------



## Marilson (9 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'unica vera cosa di cui tenere conto è che laddove uno è anziano e con tutta probabilità ha pagato tasse per una vita allo stato, egli viene scartato per uno più giovane, che magari ha solo usufruito.
> 
> Gran bella forma di giustizia. Complimenti.



grazie al cielo, negli ospedali non lavorano commercialisti, dipendenti INPS o equitalia, ma medici che, fedeli al giuramento di ippocrate, salvano vite umane con le risorse che hanno. Ti accanisci sul 90 enne con malattie pregresse che sai morira' comunque, lasciando magari il 50 enne che stava un po' meglio ma che morira' lo stesso perche e' stato trascurato. Risultato: ne muoiono due. Oppure lasci perdere il 90enne e ti concentri sul 50enne, che poi riuscirai a salvare. Risultato: ne muore uno. Non e' veramente difficile da capire.


----------



## Marilson (9 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Li fai fare alle aziende italiane con ciclo continuo h 24.



Lo stiamo gia facendo. Lo stato tramite la protezione civile ha acquistato 2500 ventilatori polmonari da una azienda di Bologna. Hanno mandato 25 tecnici dell'esercito per potenziare la produzione che gia' adesso e' a regime. Su questo si sono gia' mossi.


----------



## Heaven (9 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> mancano i macchinari,
> il problema serio è quello.. i posti puoi anche trovarli, hotel, ecc ecc
> 
> ma mancano i macchinari



Ma allora perché non compriamo i macchinari?


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> L'unica vera cosa di cui tenere conto è che laddove uno è anziano e con tutta probabilità ha pagato tasse per una vita allo stato, egli viene scartato per uno più giovane, che magari ha solo usufruito.
> 
> Gran bella forma di giustizia. Complimenti.



In Giappone dopo fukushima flotte di anziani si sono offerti volontariamente di andare all'interno della centrale al posto di gente più giovane perché l'altissima probabilità di morte era meglio toccasse a loro che erano vecchi anziché a persone con ancora una vita davanti e con magari famiglie da mantenere
Qua abbiamo i vecchi che nonostante gli inviti a restarsene a casa visto che sono pensionati mantenuti dallo stato (col c.... che i vecchi di oggi si sono pagati la pensione, al 90% in pensione col retributivo) se ne vanno a farsi i caxxi loro noncuranti che se si ammalano finiscono a occupare i letti degli ospedali..

La differenza tra un popolo con valori altissimi e il popolo dei furbetti che saltano la fila


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> mancano i macchinari,
> il problema serio è quello.. i posti puoi anche trovarli, hotel, ecc ecc
> 
> ma mancano i macchinari





mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma anche quelli se aspetti che ti arrivino dalla Cina sei morto.
> Li fai fare alle aziende italiane con ciclo continuo h 24.
> Guarda anche 10 vuol dire 10 vite salvate.
> Richiamate i cassa integrati ed anche i pensionati con specifica professionalità -se serve- e non ci sono sul mercato giovani.



Certo certo...è facilissimo..ci vogliono 5 minuti a fare ste cose..

Ragazzi siamo seri, parliamo di mettere in atto cose che forse si facevano al tempo della seconda guerra mondiale..


----------



## folletto (9 Marzo 2020)

Comunque è fondamentale che chi può DEVE stare a casa, così facendo il numero dei contagi aumenterà meno rapidamente e meno contagiati in un certo tempo significa meno casi gravi in quel tempo e di conseguenza maggiori possibilità di essere curati adeguatamente per i casi gravi. Quindi cercate di stare a casa e di diffondere il più possibile questo concetto, anche a ragazzi e bambini che rischiano molto meno ma diffondono il virus come gli atri. Più state a casa e più un vostro caro (incrociando le dita) avrà possibilità di essere curato adeguatamente in caso di necessità.


----------



## Pungiglione (9 Marzo 2020)

Ieri mattina sono uscito per portare la colazione a mia madre per la festa delle donne. Ebbene il bar era pieno zeppo di vecchi a farsi la colazione e leggere il giornale tutti accalcati sul tavolino, con uno che addirittura si vantava di essere stato nella zona rossa... Gli avrei alzato le mani


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> grazie al cielo, negli ospedali non lavorano commercialisti, dipendenti INPS o equitalia, ma medici che, fedeli al giuramento di ippocrate, salvano vite umane con le risorse che hanno. Ti accanisci sul 90 enne con malattie pregresse che sai morira' comunque, lasciando magari il 50 enne che stava un po' meglio ma che morira' lo stesso perche e' stato trascurato. Risultato: ne muoiono due. Oppure lasci perdere il 90enne e ti concentri sul 50enne, che poi riuscirai a salvare. Risultato: ne muore uno. Non e' veramente difficile da capire.



Certo che lo capisco, mica sono stupido come mi volete far passare. Lo so pure io che la probabilità di successo è più alta in giovane, e il "buon senso" dice che la scelta ha una certa preferenza già in qualche modo stabilita. Io ho solo rilevato un sfaccettatura che nessuno ha preso in considerazione.

L'età è un conto e siamo d'accordo, ma la dignità non ha età.



Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In Giappone dopo fukushima flotte di anziani si sono offerti volontariamente di andare all'interno della centrale al posto di gente più giovane perché l'altissima probabilità di morte era meglio toccasse a loro che erano vecchi anziché a persone con ancora una vita davanti e con magari famiglie da mantenere
> Qua abbiamo i vecchi che nonostante gli inviti a restarsene a casa visto che sono pensionati mantenuti dallo stato (col c.... che i vecchi di oggi si sono pagati la pensione, al 90% in pensione col retributivo) se ne vanno a farsi i caxxi loro noncuranti che se si ammalano finiscono a occupare i letti degli ospedali..
> 
> La differenza tra un popolo con valori altissimi e il popolo dei furbetti che saltano la fila



Certo. Purtroppo (dal nostro punto di vista) parli dei giapponesi, un popolo estremamente evoluto, e che conoscono cosa è il rispetto, nonostante anche loro abbiano i loro bravi difetti. I nostri "anziani"/"vecchi" non credo lo facciano perché cattivi, sono forse abituati ad una ignoranza generalizzata nel paese.

Comunque la mia considerazione voleva sottolineare solo un aspetto, come spiegato anche all'amico sopra. Piccolo e insignificante quanto volete, chiaro.

Pure io tenderei a favorire il giovane, ma onestamente di fronte ad una cosa del genere ne uscirei pazzo, se dovessi decidere.


----------



## pazzomania (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> Certo certo...è facilissimo..ci vogliono 5 minuti a fare ste cose..
> 
> Ragazzi siamo seri, parliamo di mettere in atto cose che forse si facevano al tempo della seconda guerra mondiale..



Esattamente, e per chi non fosse del mestiere, sappiate che con la globalizzazione piu nessuna azienda fa magazzino, troppo pericoloso
Quindi di merce pronta ce nè pochissima


----------



## Marilson (9 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo che lo capisco, mica sono stupido come mi volete far passare. Lo so pure io che la probabilità di successo è più alta in giovane, e il "buon senso" dice che la scelta ha una certa preferenza già in qualche modo stabilita. Io ho solo rilevato un sfaccettatura che nessuno ha preso in considerazione.
> 
> L'età è un conto e siamo d'accordo, ma la dignità non ha età.
> 
> ...



nessuno ha mai detto che sei stupido, nessuno di noi e' stupido. Bisogna capire che siamo in una situazione di totale emergenza, e' come essere in guerra. Tutti gli schemi mentali a cui siamo abituati sono gia' saltati.


----------



## gabri65 (9 Marzo 2020)

Marilson ha scritto:


> nessuno ha mai detto che sei stupido, nessuno di noi e' stupido. Bisogna capire che siamo in una situazione di totale emergenza, e' come essere in guerra. Tutti gli schemi mentali a cui siamo abituati sono gia' saltati.



Ok, speranzosamente nessuno è stupido. E della situazione ne sono cosciente.

La mia era una considerazione (e una provocazione, visto che ho citato le tasse, ma erano solo un esempio pretestuoso), dato che siamo a scrivere opinioni. Il fatto di dovermi trovare di fronte a tali scelte mi impedirebbe, da solo, di fare il medico. Io ho letto in questi giorni tanti commenti che liquidavano la scelta come tutto sommato semplice, al limite del banale. Tutto qui.


----------



## Stanis La Rochelle (9 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma ci vuole tanto a fare come i cinesi.
> Abbiamo aziende con i controc..... che possono tirare su 10 ospedali il 20 giorni -non si fa solo per burocratici -pagamenti e gare- e noi facciamo morire le persone.
> Abbiamo capacità produttive e ci comportiamo come una Nazione da serie C.
> 
> ...




Le aziende che possono tirare su ospedali in 20 giorni mica sono sceme a farlo per uno Stato che non le pagherebbe mai e pretenderebbe pure tasse altissime pagate regolari


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2020)

Heaven ha scritto:


> Ma allora perché non compriamo i macchinari?



Lo stanno facendo, 
o meglio, tentano.

Ma non li vende più nessuno, 
esempio: La Germania ha ordinato che tutto ciò prodotto deve rimanere in Germania, ovviamente parlo di questi macchinari...
perché ? Per la pandemia ormai alle porte...anche da loro.

E comunque, 
qualcosa stanno già comprando.


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Ma anche quelli se aspetti che ti arrivino dalla Cina sei morto.
> Li fai fare alle aziende italiane con ciclo continuo h 24.
> Guarda anche 10 vuol dire 10 vite salvate.
> Richiamate i cassa integrati ed anche i pensionati con specifica professionalità -se serve- e non ci sono sul mercato giovani.



Non è come fare i biscotti, 
per fare un macchinario di quelli, devi avere anche i macchinari che producono...
in Italia, non bastano, 
quelli che ci sono non tengono il ritmo dei malati bisognosi di TI.

Non c'è solo il Coronavirus, 
ci sono anche altre patologie che necessitano di TI.


----------



## Darren Marshall (9 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non è come fare i biscotti,
> per fare un macchinario di quelli, devi avere anche i macchinari che producono...
> in Italia, non bastano,
> quelli che ci sono non tengono il ritmo dei malati bisognosi di TI.
> ...


Questo perché il globalismo ci ha resi non autosufficienti, abbiamo appaltato tutto ad altri paesi.


----------



## Ringhio8 (9 Marzo 2020)

Darren Marshall ha scritto:


> Questo perché il globalismo ci ha resi non autosufficienti, abbiamo appaltato tutto ad altri paesi.



Svenduto più che appaltato, la cosa gravissima é che ad oggi dipendiamo dalla Cina per molte produzioni


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2020)

E quei due giovani che sono partiti da Parma, per andare a Bologna, prendere l'aereo e andare a Madrid in vacanza ?

la gente è ignorante.


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Esattamente, e per chi non fosse del mestiere, sappiate che con la globalizzazione piu nessuna azienda fa magazzino, troppo pericoloso
> Quindi di merce pronta ce nè pochissima



Infatti le scorte sono andate fumate..adesso per esempio con le mascherine stanno procedendo a ritmi serrati ma anche lì, sono dispositivi di protezione quindi sottoposti a norme tecniche nella realizzazione, ergo il processo produttivo deve rispettare certe procedure quindi non è così rapido..


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

gabri65 ha scritto:


> Certo. Purtroppo (dal nostro punto di vista) parli dei giapponesi, un popolo estremamente evoluto, e che conoscono cosa è il rispetto, nonostante anche loro abbiano i loro bravi difetti. I nostri "anziani"/"vecchi" non credo lo facciano perché cattivi, sono forse abituati ad una ignoranza generalizzata nel paese.
> 
> Comunque la mia considerazione voleva sottolineare solo un aspetto, come spiegato anche all'amico sopra. Piccolo e insignificante quanto volete, chiaro.
> 
> Pure io tenderei a favorire il giovane, ma onestamente di fronte ad una cosa del genere ne uscirei pazzo, se dovessi decidere.



è per questo che servono le regole generali..per disumanizzare la scelta..non penso più che sono io a dover decidere, ma semplicemente sto applicando un regolamento..fa una differenza enorme per chi è in prima linea..


----------



## A.C Milan 1899 (9 Marzo 2020)

Milanforever26 ha scritto:


> In Giappone dopo fukushima flotte di anziani si sono offerti volontariamente di andare all'interno della centrale al posto di gente più giovane perché l'altissima probabilità di morte era meglio toccasse a loro che erano vecchi anziché a persone con ancora una vita davanti e con magari famiglie da mantenere
> Qua abbiamo i vecchi che nonostante gli inviti a restarsene a casa visto che sono pensionati mantenuti dallo stato (col c.... che i vecchi di oggi si sono pagati la pensione, al 90% in pensione col retributivo) se ne vanno a farsi i caxxi loro noncuranti che se si ammalano finiscono a occupare i letti degli ospedali..
> 
> La differenza tra un popolo con valori altissimi e il popolo dei furbetti che saltano la fila



Quel “popolo con valori altissimi” durante la seconda guerra mondiale si è reso protagonista di crimini al cui confronto i nazisti erano delle carmelitane scalze.

Hanno una società talmente disfunzionale che UN QUARTO dei giapponesi sotto ai 39 anni non ha mai avuto rapporti sessuali.


Ma continuiamo pure... ho sentito pure italiani esaltare i tagliateste messicani dicendo che quello sarebbe un paese migliore del nostro (35.000 morti nell’ultimo anno, per la cronaca), perciò non mi stupisco più di niente.

La verità è che i nostri problemi derivano dall’odio verso noi stessi che ci hanno inculcato dopo il ventennio. Anche certi comportamenti frutto di uno scarso senso civico sono derivanti da questo. L’italiano è “addestrato” a detestarsi e a detestare i suoi simili, non c’è da stupirsi che alcuni (che ovviamente vengono fatti passare per la norma, quando non lo sono affatto) mettano se stessi davanti a tutto.


----------



## mabadi (9 Marzo 2020)

Manue ha scritto:


> Non è come fare i biscotti,
> per fare un macchinario di quelli, devi avere anche i macchinari che producono...
> in Italia, non bastano,
> quelli che ci sono non tengono il ritmo dei malati bisognosi di TI.
> ...



Come ci siamo ridotti..... anni di Governi folli.
In realtà controllando ho visto che ne esiste una a Bologna ed hanno potenziato la produzione anche con l'aiuto dell'Esercito.


----------



## Manue (9 Marzo 2020)

mabadi ha scritto:


> Come ci siamo ridotti..... anni di Governi folli.
> In realtà controllando ho visto che ne esiste una a Bologna ed hanno potenziato la produzione anche con l'aiuto dell'Esercito.



Esatto, 
tagli su tagli...esternalizzazioni, appalti, rifornimenti all'estero...

questo è il risultato.


----------



## Route66 (9 Marzo 2020)

Ringhio8 ha scritto:


> Svenduto più che appaltato, la cosa gravissima é che ad oggi dipendiamo dalla Cina per molte produzioni



Non entro nel merito se i termini svenduto o appaltato siano appropriati o meno ma è un dato di fatto che la stragrande maggioranza dei componenti di natura elettronica, meccanica o dei semilavorati siano prodotti in China per cui se si fermano loro(e si sono appunto fermati...) sono cavoli amari per tutto il mondo non solo per l'Italia.
Il tutto ovviamente per una questione di costi che rende non competitive le aziende con la totalità della produzione realizzata nel paese d'origine.


----------



## markjordan (9 Marzo 2020)

in guerra le fabbriche costruiscono armamenti
convertiamo , che ci vuole a fare macchinari ? mascherine 
durera' anni sempre che trovino il vaccino


----------



## Milanforever26 (9 Marzo 2020)

A.C Milan 1899 ha scritto:


> Quel “popolo con valori altissimi” durante la seconda guerra mondiale si è reso protagonista di crimini al cui confronto i nazisti erano delle carmelitane scalze.
> 
> Hanno una società talmente disfunzionale che UN QUARTO dei giapponesi sotto ai 39 anni non ha mai avuto rapporti sessuali.
> 
> ...



Ogni paese ha i suoi lati oscuri..non è che l'italia fascista fosse il paradiso come non erano santi manco i partigiani..
Io commento certi comportamenti


----------

